# Label



## XMetalLove2 (Jun 17, 2006)

I was wondering how do I order a "loop" label from LUCKY? Do i just double the height? Like i want to do a back & front...


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yep.

Just let them know you want a loop folded label, and they will need to know the total length.

There is a place for this on their site when you request a quote. When they contact you, they will double check and make sure that's what you want, when they give you the quote.


----------



## XMetalLove2 (Jun 17, 2006)

What size(s) have u guys ordered before?
What do you suggest I put on, on one side I'm going to have THE LOGO
Back possibly another logo...but what should I do about care instruction / sizes etc... Since if I buy from diff sources (hanes/ gildan/ aa/ etc.) They're not gonna have same Manufacturing countries... diff sweatshirt diff material etc... so that'll be a waste.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

fathoyo said:


> but what should I do about care instruction / sizes etc... Since if I buy from diff sources (hanes/ gildan/ aa/ etc.) They're not gonna have same Manufacturing countries... diff sweatshirt diff material etc...


I'd leave the original care instructions label in whenever possible (sometimes it's a seperate tag, apparently they're sometimes joined under the stitching). It (generally) covers all your legal labelling responsibilities, and means you can just manufacture one tag for your branding with more or less whatever you want on it.


----------



## XMetalLove2 (Jun 17, 2006)

What about size tag? Do i need to buy that too?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> What about size tag? Do i need to buy that too?


Not if you leave the original size/care instructions tag inside the garment. Many manufactures separate their "brand" tag from the size/care tag so you only have to remove the "brand" tag and replace it with your own and leave the size/care tag in.


----------



## XMetalLove2 (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Rod,
You're my boy.


----------

